# If you have a few minutes...



## Yoshed

Hi !
I'm a french movie's composer. I'm currently composing in a space-opera style but in fact it's an allegory.
If you have a few minutes for listening and maybe advising...
My project is called "Journey into the edge of Nothingness". You could listen here (there's five short soundtracks for the moment) :

http://www.noomiz.com/yoshed

Thanks !

Yoshed


----------



## Yoshed

No comment ?...


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

Yoshed said:


> No comment ?...


No comment: good wine needs no bush...


----------



## Head_case

Sorry - I'm on limited bandwidth. 

It'll get better tomorrow and I'll have a listen. 

Before then - was it inspired by Space 99 or some of the surreal Shostakovich like string quartet movements for Star Trek before the Deep Voyager series


----------



## Yoshed

*To Sanctus Petrus :* thanks a lot, really ! Your few words let me think I'm on a good way...

To Head-case : neither one nor the other  So I await your return...


----------



## Nereffid

If I'm honest I have to say that synth-based film music isn't something I like to listen to, but I really liked your compositions. They held my attention - there was always something going on and the hooks were good.
I hope the movie proves to be as good as your music!


----------



## Head_case

Hi Yoshed, 

Just to let you know that the noomiz site does not load on Firefox Mac OSX )


----------



## Yoshed

*To Nerffid : *thanks a lot for your comment. I really appreciate.

*To Head-case :*  ; I'm on Souncloud too 

The sixth opus is online.


----------



## Head_case

I can't see the Soundcloud link.

That Noomiz site is dead on Firefox and Safari!


----------



## Yoshed

*To Head_case :* https://soundcloud.com/yoshed


----------



## Yoshed

My new album :


__
https://soundcloud.com/yoshed%2Fsets

Be free to comment...


----------

